

Build a supercomputer yourself - geekytenny
http://www.webstreet.com/super_computer.htm

======
billswift
>This article was not written by Web Street. One of our customers found it in
a news room. We tested it and found it credible. We now wish to share it with
you. We take no responsibility, credit, fee or referral from this article.

They have ads on it and don't provide any credit to whoever actually wrote or
originally posted it.

~~~
geekytenny
They sure have found a way to use this without credit to the originators. I
thought it would be helpful thoough!

